# How did you choose what you look like?



## WolfyZack (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking for your insight and opinions.
I ask some someone still trying to form a solid image of my furry self... (being somewhat new to the fandom has a lot to do with it >_>; )
How did you come to the colors, markings, and clothes (if any) that you have? Was it an image that had evolved over years into something solid? Did you try to make it look like your real self? Were you going for some degree of imitation, reference, or nod to a character that already exists (not that there's anything wrong with that. I personally just can't get a touch of Zack Fair out of my blood =P)? Were you aiming for a more realistic, fantasy, unique, or any other sort of look?
Gah, that sounds like an interview. Just tell me how your fur-self came to be?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll start with myself.

My fursona I think, was inspired by the cat who lived around my house, who was black with a white spot in his chest, although the case could also be made for black Labrador Retrievers, who sometimes also have white spots on their chest (my dog Inu is one example).

I added the white tail tip later to balance it out. And the eye color and cap was just because it looked cool.


----------



## Otto042 (Sep 23, 2010)

I sorta found mine by chance...


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 23, 2010)

I knew I wanted to take a more realistic approach with mine, so from the start that settled a lot (since skunk markings all follow the same basic guideline). From there, I searched around for other skunk 'sonas to see what I liked, and what I didn't, and ultimately came up with Darius's tail and back markings. The white spot on his chest was added more or less from necessity. He looked really plain with no markings on his front (other than on his head), so the white spot got added for diversity's sake.


----------



## Martlie (Sep 23, 2010)

With my (admittedly in-progress) sona, I just kinda tried to mirror myself. Same height, weight, build, eye-color, etc.
From there I took my favorite aspects of my personality and used that as a basis for hers.
As for attire, I only went with clothes I myself own.

For a while, I was going with bobcat, but german shepherd is just so much more... Me.. I've been drawing the same german shepherd quad character since junior high, so I just couldn't get away from that species.
My fursona is heavily based off of that quad german shepherd character x)

I'm a definite fan of realistic markings and tame clothing haha. I also love when a person's fursona truly reflects themselves instead of some muscled-up macro when the real person looks and maybe acts nothing like that.
To me, your fursona should reflect _you _for no one's sake but your own.


----------



## Elessara (Sep 23, 2010)

Ocelot + Wings to match an ocelots coloration + Me = Elessara


----------



## sunandshadow (Sep 23, 2010)

I have an idea of my "dream guy" and the assorted characters I've rped are generated from the idea of what this dream guy would be attracted to, and what would provide a nice visual contrast for him.


----------



## Icky (Sep 23, 2010)

it's a raven

what is there to fgure out


----------



## SilverKarja (Sep 26, 2010)

When Karja started as a spotted hyena, I was in love with Burmese rat markings, so she got darker points, and ended up evolving to be tightly spotted with 'tattoos' of sorts of various hieroglyphs and black and blue hair...gained an uber tail, and raptor claws...has to relate with what the character developed into during RPs on some old chats. The Ibizan and KBD side forms were very basic.  Only, I liked Ibizans with markings mainly on one side, so there, she has them only on one side.  The KBD has traditional black and white markings that's commonly seen.  It just happened to look good with green and purple hair.

Now when Karja's main form became a Arabian camel last year, I was in love with piebald camels.  Most people don't realize they come in more than just tan...there's reds, blacks, deep browns, blue, cream, and white.  Pieds(also referred to as paint), aren't common in this country yet, and will often have blue eyes.  So I went with a spazztastic black and white pied, though, the black can change color.  The color changing was mostly because when building the head for the fursuit, black doesn't photograph well, and the base was just acting wonky from two different techniques not being combined correctly..so I have plans for when I do rebuild, that she's blue and white.

As for clothes and style, I love many different, odd styles, so I just incorporated what I like through history, and it's forever changing.  I wish I could afford to get some of the more interesting things made for myself.


----------



## Gillie (Sep 26, 2010)

My fursona doesn't have any special markings, the only thing physically special is that it doesn't have the folded ear tips that collies typically have and this is because I simply like the way that the pointed ears look better. I don't feel like I should make an effort to look unique I guess.

The clothing of my fursona is an outfit I like to wear in summer in real life (minus the collar), I think I would just dress my fursona in clothes I own or would like to own in real life.

But how did I choose? It just seemed right to take a standard looking collie, make it anthropomorphic and stick my clothes on.


----------



## Celestialdude (Sep 26, 2010)

I've always associated myself with wolves. The earliest age that I can remember was when I was 13 and went to a place that sold stones with animals on it. I begged my dad for the wolf one because I just loved it and was really attached to it. After that day I carried it with me every day until it was lost for some odd reason. I had slowly forgotten about it for a few years before I started to become attracted to the fandom. Originally my fursona was a deer but I soon switched to a wolf. I only switched to a wolf because I wasn't fully satisfied with being a deer. THe same thing happened with when I was a wolf. So to compromise I put them together and came up with the fursona that I have today.


----------



## Toxic.Vixen (Sep 28, 2010)

I make all my furry characters as ridiculous as possible.
That's the fun of it.
n.n
My Toxi is a white and pink FITTEN!! Originally my fursona was just a fox, but that's so boring compared to the *zeolfs* of this fandom lol
So now I'm a retarded cross breed with vibrate pink markings.
Much more interesting lol


----------



## Bir (Oct 5, 2010)

Birlioz... a silver fox.

I decided I wanted to be a fox because it's the perfect combination of dog and catlike qualities. 
Her markings are that of a silver fox. Black, white, and grey. Not colorful, but definitely not plain.
Her eye markings... It used to be a simple black mask, one that covered most of her face.. but then I saw a really awesome movie, "Repo, the Genetic Opera" and decided that I absolutely adore Sarah Brightman's character Blind Mag. So the heavy under-eye markings are a symbol of Sarah Brightman, actually, who in my opinion has the most beautiful voice within that movie and others. And, wanting to be like her with her beautiful long curly hair, doll-like face, Clara Bow lips, and deep eyes, I tried to imitate her.

Her body is something of a dream of mine. I personally wish that my chest would grow a bit to match my behind. xD 

Her feet are different from anthro feet seen in many pieces of artwork, as well as her hands.

Her hands are not shaped like bulbous paws. She plays the piano, and like myself, needs agile, thin, long fingers. 

Her feet are different because... well, because she has tiny feet. Most artwork features large feet, large toes... Bir is more of a Ballerina. I've always been into music and theatre of any kind, and as a child wanted to be a Ballerina. Of course that didn't happen because nobody could accept the fat girl. So, Bir has tiny, always-on-her-toes kind of feet.

Her tail is huge, mostly because I LOVE huge, fluffy things. I imagine it as if it could be the back of a train for a dress, or a magnificent head of long hair. 

Lastly, her caticolored eyes..

One eye is blue, and the other is green. I imagine that if I stared into a face with two different colored eyes, that I would be confused as to what that person's personality and behavior is like. It would be a complete mystery, and I don't know how I'd be able to handle it.  Well, I reflected her eyes with blue and green for mystery. During the fall (my favorite season of the year) she becomes more wild, and her eyes turn amber and brown, to mimic the colors of the leaves in Autumn. 

And there go. Birlioz.

Her name was taken from the little kitten that played piano in the Aristocats. ^^


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 5, 2010)

Lucien Pyrus/Firelight - a white arctic fox with red hair (though fur changes to summer in the color)
Decided to be a fox because of the spiritual traits a fox. cunning, strategy,quick-thinking,adaptability,cleverness,and wisdom. All traits I think describe me.
I chose an arctic fox because I love the cold. The colors were my old school colors, which I happened to like. Except the purple pawpads. I just really like purple.
Lucifer Pyrus/Darkfire- Black wolf with red flame hair. paws and tail tip are also on fire. Yellow eyes with red pupils.Red stripe across his eye. 
Really supposed to represent a side of me that doesn't show up anymore and I would really not like to discuss why it exists.
But let me just state that this represents when I don't have my mind fully under control.
A black wolf because that was what my original fursona idea was. Fire on body parts to make it look demonic, because it is representing a state where i have hurt alot of people. Red stripe across the eye because it looks cool

My dual fursonas reflect my mood and mental states. They are in a way seperate, yet one and the same


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 5, 2010)

I've decided to be a dog, and especially dachshund cause I even owned them for a long time (I think around 15 years). Their personality as dogs suits me, as a human, also. Dachshunds are very hyperactive, joyful and very funny little dogies, and so am I. 

"Bark!"


----------



## Lyoto (Oct 5, 2010)

Celestialdude said:


> I've always associated myself with wolves. The earliest age that I can remember was when I was 13 and went to a place that sold stones with animals on it. I begged my dad for the wolf one because I just loved it and was really attached to it. After that day I carried it with me every day until it was lost for some odd reason.


 
I know what you mean I was more or less the same.  Even from a young age I was always fascinated with wolves I begged for T- shirts with wolves on them posters etc.  I still have this poster above my bed and I don't think I'll ever get rid of it.  I still get asked by my friends and family why I still have it.







When I discovered the fandom It wasn't even a choice.  The exact appearance has just been pieced together from my own personality and appearance the characters that I liked the look of the best.  I haven't got a fursuit yet but I'm seriously considering it.

Not sure how many of furries actually have fursuits because I don't know any in real life.


----------



## SkyeThing (Oct 6, 2010)

I've been in the fandom for ~3 years now and I only relatively recently chose my final species and markings. These things take time... least, for some, hehe. Some just automatically know. Depends on the person, really.

Personally, I entered the fandom as a wolf, and throughout the past few years, swapped species and markings so often it drove me crazy. T'was just a matter of experimentation, finding things I liked. Took a while, but settled on ferret - not entirely sure how, to be honest - and found that I greatly prefer natural style markings. Hence, sable ferret. As for personality and whatnot, she's pretty much just a reflection of myself, with some... modifications, I suppose you could say. Things that make her, her.

Pretty much, these things take time. Don't worry, you'll find your 'sona someday soon. :3


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 6, 2010)

It's a complicated process that involves dice, a list of animals, adjectives, and vodka.

Lots of vodka.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't think dragons count as fursonas so I'll start with my two furry chars.

My Wolf/werewolf character, "Kouya Wolfang" was inspired by....umm...actually I just thought of him. He's design is pretty common. XP But some features are based from my fav game/TV chars.

My Lion character, "Axel Leonard" was inspired by "Alex the Lion from Madagascar". I know it's a bit childish, but I really got hook on that movie because of Alex's wild side. Of course, Axel's name came from "Alex". I just interchanged the "L" and "X". Axel is my only anthro char that isn't too buff. But I'm having second thoughts if I should make him look buffer. XD


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 9, 2010)

BlackDragonAlpha said:


> I don't think dragons count as fursonas


 
Why not?


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Oct 10, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Why not?


 
Well, for one.  They have scales or tough skin not fur. But I think there are some that can be called Fursonas. Like Eastern dragons...


----------



## Icky (Oct 10, 2010)

BlackDragonAlpha said:


> Well, for one.  They have scales or tough skin not fur. But I think there are some that can be called Fursonas. Like Eastern dragons...


 
lol taking it literally. 

Fursona doesn't mean furry, it just means any character used to represent you.

Oh, and "scalesona" just sounds silly, so you shouldn't use that either.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 10, 2010)

To be fair, I acquired my character from an artist who created an adorable character for a porn picture, then said they didn't want to keep it. It was too cute to pass up, thus my fursona. 

However, my female 'sona is still in the works. She was going to be my main but I just fell for Liar and never finished the girl character, so.

Now I need to finish up her design. And pick a species.


----------



## The Color 12 (Oct 14, 2010)

I got into bats reading the Silverwing books, and I always had images of the characters in my head. So, I basically combined my idea of the protagonist, Shade Silverwing, with my idea of the antagonist, Goth of the Vampyrum Spectrum, to get my character. Although, I did not draw the only picture I have (my avatar), my friend did. So until I can learn to draw (most likely never), it'll never really be my own depiction.

Addendum: If I could draw, and do it really well, I'd probably make my character look noticeably more insidious, possibly mutated. Oh, if only.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm still refining it.


----------



## Jude (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought I had one for a while, but then I decided against it.

I'm still figuring it out, but is a lot harder when you can't really draw.


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

I found Asiatic mouflons in a big ol' animal encyclopaedia. I went through loads of google images of them and put all my favourite markings into Bai. He has brown hair and green eyes, because I have brown hair and green eyes. He's 5ft1", because I am, too :3


----------



## RailRide (Oct 18, 2010)

WolfyZack said:


> I ask some someone still trying to form a solid image of my furry self... (being somewhat new to the fandom has a lot to do with it >_>; )



(party pooper mode on)
If you've been reading this thread so far, there is no universally accepted method of devising a "fursona". Some folks put a great deal of thought into creating one that accurately reflects what they perceive as their inner natures, others just pick a set of features that sound cool to them, or may just glom on to a character design that looks nice to them. 

Don't get yourself into the rut of thinking:
--that you _have_ to put a lot of thought into creating a 'fursona', 
--that you have to do it on a particular timetable after associating with this fandom,
--that the first one you dream up is the one you're "stuck with" for the entirety of your association with the fandom
--that you can only have one

Or, for that matter, that you have to have one _at all_. It's like kids cursing in the playground. Everyone assumes that "everyone does it", but nobody actually cares enough to look for anyone "breaking protocol".

---PCJ


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Oct 18, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4614275/

This is how! :3


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 18, 2010)

I always loved dragons so that's how mine started.
I love the color blue so that's how I got the color.

Tigers been a fav of mine too, tho not as much as dragons so I gave mine some orange fur at one point.
I even had stripes on mine before but didn't like the looks.

Mine didn't go through any very major changes but did some.


----------



## Zenia (Oct 18, 2010)

It took  me a while to decide on being plain grey. The other things... super long black hair and amber eyes, are something I have IRL. At first I just drew myself with a tail. It was foxlike in its pattern, but black with a white tip. I later tried to make a fully furred look... and struggled to think of the fur color. Since my earlier version had a black tail, I tried black fur. I realized that I didn't really like that, since it obscured lots of details. 

After that, I just thought of the different types of wolves. Since Grey Wolves are prominent where I live, I chose that, and made my fursona light grey. I added some white bits and then when I was coloring her the first time, I added black to the tip of the tail and liked it. When I was making up my reference sheet, I also added two darker shades of grey as a stripe down her back and a bit of her tail.

Some people think grey is boring... but I like it better than being a pink/blue/green/purple wolf, because any color of clothing I draw (though it is usually red/black) looks good with the fur color.


----------



## Nekirae (Oct 18, 2010)

IsabellaPrice said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4614275/
> 
> This is how! :3



That's a really neat idea. I might see if I can find some old pictures and try to do something similar.

Before i knew about the fandom, I was drawing myself as a furry pink dragon. Over time it sort of morphed into a more canid-like animal. Somewhat recently I found an article about maned wolves and after reading about them I began to draw parallels between their personalities and mine, and so my character gradually became a maned wolf. A lot of my friends say I strike them as a more rabbit-like person, though and I've been trying to create a separate bunny fursona. It hasn't worked out though, I've never been able to really connect with the other characters I've made and they end up being scrapped. So in the future, it's possible that I'll go from being a maned wolf to a plush rabbit, ideally. Currently, my fursona's personality, height, weight and some other phisical attributes (like her hair color) are based on my own. I made her eyes blue though because I liked the contrast (mine are brown). I don't really draw her with clothes because I never really thought about designing an outfit and the stuff I wear is boring.


----------



## WildestDrake (Oct 18, 2010)

It's actually Pretty hard to really describe how 'Drake' Came to be..
as he was essentially an extension of my own life.. He is what I am not, yet he is what I am..
His personality is very much based on my own relaxed mind and theories upon the world, yet in the same way some parts of what 'Drake' Would do, I myself would never do..

Drake was created through the thought of what Creature I believed fitted best my personality in theory..
Through it I found out that the race of the Dragon fitted me best, as well as a snake.. (The snake is mainly only a theorized thing, but I still believe it fits well~)

in any rate, in my case Drake Calmtalon is my other personality~ While I'm sitting by the computer and chilling on the net, I tend to get carried away, and in a situation where it should be David (myself) typing, it is as matter of a fact Drake that might just be typing..

In RL the same thing happens, If you see me sitting a little behind ignoring the surroundings, and just relaxing with a little grin and a smirk, it's Drake, If you see me being extremely social and talking like crazy Drinking Like it was my livelyhood it'd be David..
Both are quite the nerdy fellows.. Drake is the extreme competitive Gamer, always trying to win and doing what he does best most of the time.. Game..
Now David on the other hand is the casual gamer, enjoys a good social game, doesn't care much for winning or loosing, and he knows all sort of random stuff that might not even be useful in any situation, but somehow it just got stuck in his brain.. And he might spurt it out randomly~
Drake envies David for this, and might bash a little upon his Knowledge, and just keeps replying with his grin and smile~
Being that as it may David Accepts him for what he is, and Drake couldn't see himself any other place~

Seeing as Drake might disappear in a few years when he grows older and his wings grows bigger, he might loose himself to the Feral Nature of his Race, and might never return.. Therefor Drake plans to enjoy his time With David as much as he can.. (this is pretty much described in his race description which can be found here: http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1294322/)


----------



## The DK (Oct 20, 2010)

basiclly i just took my eye and hair color onto a husky and boom... its me.


----------



## EZHartmannae (Oct 22, 2010)

Mine kinda came into being when I started drawing an OC of mine with a unicorn girl, and then slowly but surely my fursona was born! It kinda fits my personality, because I'm pretty shy and quiet myself, and I always wear tank tops so it kinda transfered over to her. Hair and eye color are the same as mine in RL.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 22, 2010)

Just sort of developed into something I am happy with now.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 23, 2010)

i think for a lot of people it is something that evolves over months or years. mine personally has developed in my minds eye over the past 2 months.


----------



## sbtanker (Oct 23, 2010)

when a mommy cat and a daddy dragon love each other very much...

but seriously. My fursona was originally a cat, because when I found out about Furry, I was playing Oblivion, and I had a Khajit(cat person) whom I had messed withthe tone too make him green, and I gave him the silly name Zandarr, so that's what I used for a while, until I saw someone's interpretation of a cat dragon and I thought it had that flair I was looking for so I changed him to be half dragon.

However, There was a time that I wanted my Fursona to Truly represent me, and I ended up having a platypus, whom had a fursona that was my original zandarr fursona, but I decided that It was stupid to think like that. If I wanted my fursona to be a cat I should just make it a cat rather than try to make it some representation of me.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 23, 2010)

Light is a fictional character of mine that _is_ me. but mostly he/I have developed by RPing.


----------

